# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Convert PDF to Epub for mac,What can I do?

## hourer

Hello,here.
I have bought a computer in the second-hand market,it is a really good computer.But here is a problem I can't handle.
It is running the MAC system,but I am not familiar with mac.So when I want to convert novels download from Internet with PDF format to Epub,I don't know how to do it.
Any help?

----------


## royUK

Why post in an Excel Forum?

----------


## teylyn

Well, if we're good at Excel, we must be good with computers overall, right?

hourer, have a look at http://calibre-ebook.com/ -- free, open source software to convert from just about any ebook format to just about any other ebook format. For just about all operating systems.

cheers,

----------


## royUK

I use calibre to manage my Kindle

----------


## sinajiun

Calibre is one of the most popular converters out there, but there are many more if you google "PDF to ePub Mac". Be sure to check if you need to. May eReaders these days support PDF as well as ePub.
What's more, you may try this tutorial about how to convert PDF files to ePub on Mac. Results depend entirely on the PDFs that you want to convert. 
Glad that you got it working.

----------

